# The Reveg Corner



## Oh My (Jun 30, 2020)

Post your revegging plant's and their progress....
Dosilato


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 1, 2020)

Even tho its revegging a flowering clone...its still revegging something so it should count lol


----------



## Zephyrs (Jul 1, 2020)

These clones rooted around early march. They did a full reveg then I put them outside the first of june. Gas Mask strain. 1 ten gallon & 2 seven gallon, supersoil, dry nutes top dressed, mollasas.


----------



## JimmiP (Jul 1, 2020)

I.G. Cush in ten gallon fabric pot, just before harvest, on May 1st.. And here she is todayher new pot is probably a little over 100 gallons.


----------



## Zephyrs (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh My said:


> Post your revegging plant's and their progress....
> Dosilato
> View attachment 4610358


I like the little nook ya put in the corner for us all interested in revegging plants and the benifts of which. All Props!!


----------



## jimmy1life (Jul 4, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> View attachment 4611161View attachment 4611162
> View attachment 4611273
> Even tho its revegging a flowering clone...its still revegging something so it should count lol


Nice plant my man looks steller


----------



## jimmy1life (Jul 4, 2020)

I got a few going thru it also maybe later I can get ya few pics. I'm hoping for that monster crop rebound from the reveg.


----------



## Oh My (Jul 4, 2020)

I've heard that revegged plants are more potent the second time around. Has anyone experienced that, personally I haven't done it enough to know?


----------



## JimmiP (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh My said:


> I've heard that revegged plants are more potent the second time around. Has anyone experienced that, personally I haven't done it enough to know?


I have never noticed it being better. Always just as good though. That's why I ran them again. Yeild varied but it was just the same buzz.


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Jul 8, 2020)

Thought I would post a photo of a recent reveg. Took 1.5 months to get from this to the photos below.


View attachment 4617835View attachment 4617834


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Jul 8, 2020)

View attachment DSC_0882.JPGView attachment DSC_1019.JPG


----------



## Oh My (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh My said:


> Post your revegging plant's and their progress....
> Dosilato
> View attachment 4610358



We're getting there Growther'z!


----------



## Oh My (Jul 13, 2020)

Dabbie McDoob said:


> View attachment 4617839View attachment 4617840View attachment 4617841


Questions?

Have you flooded the bloom nutes out, if not drench till she drains. Not sure how big a bag she's in but a couple of gallons should do. After that feed her like a vegging plant.....
Second, leave the top dominant bud but snip the lower budzzzz off without damaging the foilage. Budz in the way hinder the process and takes a little longer. 
Again don't damage the foilage!


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh My said:


> Questions?
> 
> Have you flooded the bloom nutes out, if not drench till she drains. Not sure how big a bag she's in but a couple of gallons should do. After that feed her like a vegging plant.....
> Second, leave the top dominant bud but snip the lower budzzzz off without damaging the foilage. Budz in the way hinder the process and takes a little longer.
> Again don't damage the foilage!


Bloom nutes? I don't use bottled nutrients, just dry soil amendments, compost teas and composted soil. It's in a 5 gal bag and I haven't changed anything at all. Just put her in my veg tent and voila. 
The whole idea behind vege and bloom nutrients is artificial creation of the industry. I did add 5 tbsp of 4-4-4 though just incase about a week ago.

I actually did trim the plant as she developed and I got rid of some dead and dying fan leaves I left on her.

I think I left alot more leaves on my plant than alot of posts on here. Makes sense.

Side note, I monitored trichome development and noticed there was a terminal point where it hit 50/50 amber/trichome and stopped. It also kept developing resin well into the reveg...It was very interesting, however I won't be doing a reveg again unless required. I should post some photos of this girl. NL reg seed from sensi and it was dank AF.

Happy growing! or reveging!


----------



## JimmiP (Jul 13, 2020)

Here's that revegged I. G. Cush plant today


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 14, 2020)

Here is a small update on my baby


----------



## Oh My (Jul 14, 2020)

Nothing small about her!


----------



## Zephyrs (Jul 14, 2020)

Well I thought I'd also update my now 3 and a half reveggers. I did some more LST on them. I supercropped the 10 and 7 gallon gas mask. The other 7 gallon I straight topped a week ago and added some more lst. Now mind all that these clones are already pushing 5 months 2 of which were the revegitve cycle. I am hoping for a decent yeild per pot. Oh, and the lil one there in the 3 gallon is a leftover clone from one of the 3 bigger ones.

My Blue Gelato 41 wanted a cameo appearance, even though they from seed this spring. And don't qualify for the Reveg-corner.


----------



## Zephyrs (Jul 14, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Here is a small update on my babyView attachment 4623964


Looking really nice!


----------



## Oh My (Jul 14, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Well I thought I'd also update my now 3 and a half reveggers. I did some more LST on them. I supercropped the 10 and 7 gallon gas mask. The other 7 gallon I straight topped a week ago and added some more lst. Now mind all that these clones are already pushing 5 months 2 of which were the revegitve cycle. I am hoping for a decent yeild per pot. Oh, and the lil one there in the 3 gallon is a leftover clone from one of the 3 bigger ones.
> View attachment 4624450View attachment 4624451View attachment 4624452View attachment 4624453
> My Blue Gelato 41 wanted a cameo appearance, even though they from seed this spring. And don't qualify for the Reveg-corner.
> View attachment 4624456


I know it'z a longshot but do you know how much you yielded from that round/harvest per plant? I know that's tough but it'd be kool to know.


----------



## Oh My (Jul 15, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Here is a small update on my babyView attachment 4623964


I seen this on my phone earlier, THIS BITCH IS GORGEOUS!


----------



## Oh My (Jul 15, 2020)

Dosilato
She's cookin now!


----------



## Oh My (Jul 18, 2020)

Dosilato...


----------



## JimmiP (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh My said:


> Dosilato...
> 
> View attachment 4628475


Looks like she's definitely over the hump now. Were you going to use her as a mother or is she going back for another round of flowering?


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a fire OG and an LA OG that have been on 12/12 since they popped and are budding. I’m just getting my veg tent in and set up, is like to switch them To veg and then top them, how successful do you guys think that would be? They’ve been flowering for about two weeks but if plants can flower all the way I should be able to do this right?


----------



## Oh My (Jul 22, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Looks like she's definitely over the hump now. Were you going to use her as a mother or is she going back for another round of flowering?


I'll let her go training and topping her for another round, and of course clipping a few clones, which is why I had to reveg her in the first place.


----------



## Oh My (Jul 25, 2020)

Dosilato


----------



## JimmiP (Jul 25, 2020)

Here's the I.G. Cush truckin' right along-
Its getting harder to get a good picture now as the plants have taken over the hoop house lol. You can't walk in there without brushing into a plant now.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 27, 2020)

This jelly pie is a beast.... this one is not monster cropped....but a clone that I sent into flower very young and then revegged after 3 weeks of flower.


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 11, 2020)

High again fellow re-veggers. So I thought I'd give a little update on my reveggers. They seem to be going good despite probably the worst bug problems I've had since I started growing. Not sure why this year was worse than most. IDK. But here's my gas mask girls. They just are finishing their pre flower stretch. The 2 Bigguns on the right of last pic, are blue gelato 41 from seed btw. They just don't like to left out of picture day LOL!


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 12, 2020)

Here's an update on my I.G. Cush reveg. Its getting harder to take a good picture because the plants have gotten so big they get in the way of each others photos. The hoop house is now just about as full as it can get. The white stuff is diatomaceous earth. There were aphids in the side beds so I went to town with a duster.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 14, 2020)

I absolutely love how mine have done so far with the flowering and then revegging. Won't know for sure until harvest but I've never had so many tops before with such little effort on my part! 

Even my bestfriend was comparing mine to hers and she told me yesterday that she thought I was crazy when I did it. But now that she sees them she said that there is something to this method. For these being my smallest plants I've grown in yrs they should really produce a bumper crop!

Btw absolutely fantastic job everyone!


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 14, 2020)

Here’s my Barney’s Farm Glookies. I harvested her in late April and just threw her outside and hoped for the best. Never changed her out of the 7G bag she started from seed in.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 15, 2020)

So this reveg it’s been 16 days and only have nubs should I go ahead and plant I started to get some sliminess on the very bottom so I read 1% h2o2 and after I did that I see the nubs that we’re underneath 

Should I go ahead and pot it up?


----------



## Oh My (Aug 16, 2020)

ChronicalClouds said:


> So this reveg it’s been 16 days and only have nubs should I go ahead and plant I started to get some sliminess on the very bottom so I read 1% h2o2 and after I did that I see the nubs that we’re underneath
> 
> Should I go ahead and pot it up?
> View attachment 4654893View attachment 4654894View attachment 4654895


Talk about determination, good job Growther! You get the Green Thumb award for that!


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh My said:


> I know it'z a longshot but do you know how much you yielded from that round/harvest per plant? I know that's tough but it'd be kool to know.


It's been a minute on my part, LOL. But it's a clone of a momma plant that I've been holding on too for a few yrs. It's a cherry pie x starfighter f2 cross. Now as the yeild is concerned, not much at all. . But The only reason why I kept Her in my Stable. Is because of how freaking potent she is.. The taste is like eating a freaking key lime pie, fresh like.. I usually always yeild only about 3 dry oz's out of a 5 gallon pot. And maybe 4 dry zips outta a 7 gallon. It's not a huge yielding plant come harvest time. But it suits my med. Conditions perfectly!!


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 17, 2020)

EhCndGrower said:


> Here’s my Barney’s Farm Glookies. I harvested her in late April and just threw her outside and hoped for the best. Never changed her out of the 7G bag she started from seed in.
> 
> View attachment 4654019View attachment 4654015


Nice, the genetics must be strong to bounce back like that. Clone that girl..


----------



## Oh My (Aug 24, 2020)

She got her cage a couple day'z ago, clipping clones next week, Dosilato.


----------



## Oh My (Aug 24, 2020)

This is why I worked so hard to save her....
Dosilato....


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh My said:


> This is why I worked so hard to save her....
> Dosilato....
> View attachment 4663002View attachment 4663003


Now that there is some pretty Buds!!


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 27, 2020)

My I.G. Cush reveg is reaching for the ceiling! another few inches and she'll be there! Time for some more bending I guess.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Doing it the hard way. Have a Pre '98 BK that I can't let go. Cut yesterday along with three others I want to play with in a planned grow next year. Poor thing got neglected under it;s neighbors. Still kicking myself for not culling my crop early. Never again.


----------



## Oh My (Aug 27, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Now that there is some pretty Buds!!


Tanx!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Doing it the hard way. Have a Pre '98 BK that I can't let go. Cut yesterday along with three others I want to play with in a planned grow next year. Poor thing got neglected under it;s neighbors. Still kicking myself for not culling my crop early. Never again. View attachment 4666518View attachment 4666519View attachment 4666517


Need a fresh pic. All but one look to be coming along. Just misted with 5.9Ph and fish emulsion. Hate cloning from flower. Worth the extra TLC everytime though.


----------



## BluntMoniker (Sep 3, 2020)

Thought id drop a few pics of my current run in here for ya'll:

Ayuhuasca Purple from seed, vegged for roughly 4 weeks, flipped to flower for 3 weeks, flipped back to veg (the reveg) for 3 weeks, and then back to flower, where its currently at week 3.

As most info on revegging states, it took roughly 2 weeks for the plant to show signs of vegetative growth after the initial flowering. Calyxes that were small and hardly existent at the time of going from 12/12 to 20/4, had continued to grow and expand, except instead of swelling and condensing itself with the other calyxes to form a solid bud (as it would normally do if it continued to flower without reveg), the calyxes grew outwards on small stems, and began to expand (almost as if swelling with resins) until small growth shoots burst out.

Red circles shows several calyxes just beginning to push out vegetative growth. Notice theyve grown out away from the center mass, and have grown round/bulbous. The exterior of these swollen calyxes are sheathing vegetative growth building inside:







Here is a close up of a single calyx JUST as a new growth shoot is pushing out of the center (again, notice the individual calyx has its own stem):







Blue circles are about 3-7 days of growth, compared to the red circles. Again, notice how the calyx grows outwar on its own stem, and then new growth pushes out from there: 







New growth, it appears, is most abundant where buds that grew during initial flowering, receive the greatest amount of light during the reveg, which is consistent with normal auxin distribution. Buds that remain vertical push a single, large new growth out of the top, while buds that were trained horizontally will grow several smaller new growth tips due to increased light distribution among the calyxes on the individual buds.

Here is a shot of the topside (showing most of the new growth), and a picture from the underside (showing majority of the older growth, including mostly buds/stems):













I know most people revegging are doing so with harvested plants or monster cropped clones, so I thought you guys might be interested to see revegging on a fully grown plant that is neither a monster cropped clone nor a harvested plant revegging for a second harvest


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 3, 2020)

Ok, High Again fellow re-veggers. I just top dressed my re-veg gas mask. Into Sept. And a hot spell for the next couple weeks I see. So I been having to water one - two times a day. They are chugging right along though!! I think my small lil 3 gallon leftover might even kick me down a couple dry zips outta her in the last pic.


----------



## 420VND (Sep 4, 2020)

My plants are flowering for the 4th week and they are nutrient burnt and reveg, so what do I need to do now? Will they flower again, and I plant them indoors, soil soil pots 7gl


----------



## Oh My (Sep 4, 2020)

BluntMoniker said:


> Thought id drop a few pics of my current run in here for ya'll:
> 
> Ayuhuasca Purple from seed, vegged for roughly 4 weeks, flipped to flower for 3 weeks, flipped back to veg (the reveg) for 3 weeks, and then back to flower, where its currently at week 3.
> 
> ...


You get the green thumb for this post, tis gonna be kick azz to see how she grow's!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 4, 2020)

420VND said:


> My plants are flowering for the 4th week and they are nutrient burnt and reveg, so what do I need to do now? Will they flower again, and I plant them indoors, soil soil pots 7gl
> View attachment 4673648


Is this in ground or pot?


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 5, 2020)

I am just loving this I.G. Cush plant. She already put out an outstanding harvest. And is now over ten times as large as when she was in this stage of flowering last time!


----------



## 420VND (Sep 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Is this in ground or pot?


I mix 70% worms and 30% peat and perlite


----------



## Bosgrower (Sep 5, 2020)

Interesting concept ... makes sense though. A couple of thoughts ...
How successful percentagewise is revegging? I would love it if I didn't have to take clones before I knew what each plant would turn out like and I could just clone form a revegg of plants I wanted to keep as mothers.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 5, 2020)

Bosgrower said:


> Interesting concept ... makes sense though. A couple of thoughts ...
> How successful percentagewise is revegging? I would love it if I didn't have to take clones before I knew what each plant would turn out like and I could just clone form a revegg of plants I wanted to keep as mothers.


Well when I have done it myself it has worked out over 90% of the time. But others I known have not been as successful. The key for me has seemed to be, to leave a large amount of lower growth and smaller buds (even though they are still nice and it hurts to leave them there) on the plant at harvest. I then set them off to the side of the veg light that is on 24 hours a day. When i see the first round edged leaves forming, I move them under the light and let them do their thing. 
The initial growth is slow and weird looking. But within a month or so they start taking off again. Then just move them to some new soil and away she goes! 
Good luck if you give it a shot. And if ya don't, good luck anyway friend!


----------



## 420VND (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh My said:


> Post your revegging plant's and their progress....
> Dosilato
> View attachment 4610358


How many hours did you let her sleep?


----------



## Bosgrower (Sep 5, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Well when I have done it myself it has worked out over 90% of the time. But others I known have not been as successful. The key for me has seemed to be, to leave a large amount of lower growth and smaller buds (even though they are still nice and it hurts to leave them there) on the plant at harvest. I then set them off to the side of the veg light that is on 24 hours a day. When i see the first round edged leaves forming, I move them under the light and let them do their thing.
> The initial growth is slow and weird looking. But within a month or so they start taking off again. Then just move them to some new soil and away she goes!
> Good luck if you give it a shot. And if ya don't, good luck anyway friend!


Thanks! I grow in 4 gal coco hempy buckets so it should be interesting managing the nutes until the plant gets its act together


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 5, 2020)

Bosgrower said:


> Thanks! I grow in 4 gal coco hempy buckets so it should be interesting managing the nutes until the plant gets its act together


I'm sure it'spossible. I did it in dwc several years ago and it worked out fine.


----------



## Oh My (Sep 6, 2020)

420VND said:


> How many hours did you let her sleep?
> 
> View attachment 4674654


At this stage, none, 24/7 and to this day she'z still on 24/7. Not because I want to but I'm always preparing another plant and it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Oh My (Sep 6, 2020)

420VND said:


> My plants are flowering for the 4th week and they are nutrient burnt and reveg, so what do I need to do now? Will they flower again, and I plant them indoors, soil soil pots 7gl
> View attachment 4673648


The 1st thing you wanna do is MIR (Make It Rain) i.e. dump 4 gallons of water through the medium to clear out excess salts and anything that might throw things out of balance. Make sure the 4th gallon is loaded with a high Nitrogen veg food, doesn't matter what, I use Jacks 20-20-20. Once you do that, leave her under 24/7 light with a fan for at least 3 weeks and she'll be good to go!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Just an update on my reveg from clone 3-4? weeks into flower. Had PM also. PM is gone. Lost 1 pre 98 bk to bud rot. The rest should make it until my Regalia gets here. Enroute. Idaho. Ha ha. Just a good mist with tap water everyday and 1/4 strength fish every 4th. About 9 days under 16W 3500k T5 16 on. 8 off at 72F. 

In an attempt to keep it real I took pics before I cleaned them up. Allowed some extra foliage due to PM. pre 98 bk, northern lights, cc gg4 and my unknown gg4.


----------



## Oh My (Sep 14, 2020)

When the next slot opens, in she goes! 

Dosilato


----------



## Oh My (Sep 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just an update on my reveg from clone 3-4? weeks into flower. Had PM also. PM is gone. Lost 1 pre 98 bk to bud rot. The rest should make it until my Regalia gets here. Enroute. Idaho. Ha ha. Just a good mist with tap water everyday and 1/4 strength fish every 4th. About 9 days under 16W 3500k T5 16 on. 8 off at 72F.
> 
> In an attempt to keep it real I took pics before I cleaned them up. Allowed some extra foliage due to PM. pre 98 bk, northern lights, cc gg4 and my unknown gg4. View attachment 4678479View attachment 4678480


They look good...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Oh My said:


> They look good...


Regalia came 2 days later. 1 bk left and about 75% of the rest will be in cups by Saturday. Nirvana Northern Lights fem did the best. Really glad. Best NL I've seen in years. And we grew alot of it around here.


----------



## Oh My (Sep 15, 2020)

This is the new revegging girl, I named her Shaft (The Prophet x Jack Berry).


The smoke Is kick azz but there's a serious problem....


This...


Taint no way I'm trimming this on a regular basis!

So why reveg her?

Tis time to make a grafted mother and she has good strong stock!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Oh My said:


> This is the new revegging girl, I named her Shaft (The Prophet x Jack Berry).
> View attachment 4685064
> 
> The smoke Is kick azz but there's a serious problem....
> ...


Looking good. My wife tells me a couple times a day that she thinks they are dying. Still perfecting that balancing act of nursing a clone from mid flower or growing mold. Getting close. Haven't seen any real keepers in a few years. Then I get at least 3 at once. Love the pull of the handle.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 15, 2020)

An Ethiopian I did a seed run with I'm going to reveg for kicks.. You can tell the seeds are viable as numerous ones fell into the soil and decided to germinate. It's outside right now but I'm gonna spray it and bring it inside under the T5's on 18/6 then train it and into the flower tent.


----------



## BluntMoniker (Sep 17, 2020)

Been having to post pics and info bout my grow all over.. figured I'd make a thread and just post it wherever applicable.

Pretty sure I posted some pictures and ideas somewhere in here, but if you guys want to keep up, check out my grow here: 





__





Ayuhuasca Purple, 260w HLG "Diablo", Sub Irrigated Probiotic Organics


The Basics Breeder/Strain - Barney's Farm Ayuhuasca Purple (Fem) Tent - 2x3x6 Light - HLG's 260w QB648 (2x diablo boards on a single heatsink) running at about 80% power @ 18in above canopy - First grow under the new light, switched over from a 250w HPS Ventilation - 4in 180cfm inline...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)

I didn't want to start a new post and have read that I can just switch to 24/0 light hrs to reveg BUT can I chop the rootball down from say a 5 litre to a 1 litre and then start reveg or do I need to use the same large pot like I see in most of the images?


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I didn't want to start a new post and have read that I can just switch to 24/0 light hrs to reveg BUT can I chop the rootball down from say a 5 litre to a 1 litre and then start reveg or do I need to use the same large pot like I see in most of the images?


Um yes on the lighting, but honestly I would leave the root Ball intact.. Because the way I see it is, the plant is under extreme stress from the maturing and then harvest. So I feel cutting the root Ball would be even more un needed stress. My suggestions would be harvest, and leave it to "A Light Watering" after you put it back on 18/6 or 20/4 for the start of the revegitve period. There will still be a lot of leftover nutes. I wouldn't re-start veg nutes until well after the new funky one leave growth transitioning period. I hope that helps. My method is not the lords truth, but it works for me.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Um yes on the lighting, but honestly I would leave the root Ball intact.. Because the way I see it is, the plant is under extreme stress from the maturing and then harvest. So I feel cutting the root Ball would be even more un needed stress. My suggestions would be harvest, and leave it to "A Light Watering" after you put it back on 18/6 or 20/4 for the start of the revegitve period. There will still be a lot of leftover nutes. I wouldn't re-start veg nutes until well after the new funky one leave growth transitioning period. I hope that helps. My method is not the lords truth, but it works for me.


Thankyou, I've never tried reveg but was hoping I could chop the rootball


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Thankyou, I've never tried reveg but was hoping I could chop the rootball


You welcome Buddy, revegging is a lot of work though, you gotta defoliate alot, But only at the right times of there growth period on veg and after pre flower stretch. I'm thought I did enough. Then boom, 4 weeks into my outdoor flowering. She grew back a Real Adult Like bushy jungle inside again. Uugghh. Powdery Mildew has been my war for the last 2 months. I tried everything. Milk/water, vinegar/water, baking soda oil soap. Now I got 2 inches of rain coming for the next 4 days.... So Ya Say ya wanna be a outdoor grower Huh, I keep saying to Myself. LOL


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> You welcome Buddy, revegging is a lot of work though, you gotta defoliate alot, But only at the right times of there growth period on veg and after pre flower stretch. I'm thought I did enough. Then boom, 4 weeks into my outdoor flowering. She grew back a Real Adult Like bushy jungle inside again. Uugghh. Powdery Mildew has been my war for the last 2 months. I tried everything. Milk/water, vinegar/water, baking soda oil soap. Now I got 2 inches of rain coming for the next 4 days.... So Ya Say ya wanna be a outdoor grower Huh, I keep saying to Myself. LOL


Have you tried hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Sep 22, 2020)

Oh My said:


> time to make a grafted mother


 Keep us updated on the grafting.


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Have you tried hydrogen peroxide?


That's the only PM treatment that I haven't tried yet. LOL. But I will be giving that one A Go, in a few days. I also plan to wash my buds after harvest wi the 3 bucket system. After chop and fan leave removal, Then hang.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 22, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> That's the only PM treatment that I haven't tried yet. LOL. But I will be giving that one A Go, in a few days. I also plan to wash my buds after harvest wi the 3 bucket system. After chop and fan leave removal, Then hang.


Was it normal vinegar or apple cider?


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 22, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Was it normal vinegar or apple cider?


It was the apple cider vinegar of 2 tbls to 1 gallon of water mix then sprayed. It had a minimal impact on the PM. I not sure really, but does it matter if it's apple cider vinegar or regular white vinegar?? Not sure


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2020)

1 gram of potassium silicate in a gallon of water as a foliar will stop PM in it's tracks. I've been using it this year in my garden and plants like cucumbers, squash, pumpkins, etc... that always got hit really bad have only had a couple small patches that went away after the potassium silicate foliar. I did add some sesame oil with a couple sprays as an insecticide which got rid of bugs on my kale. And even though it has antifungal properties I don't think it's needed for the control of PM. It changes the pH so significantly that PM can not grow. Changing the pH is what remedies like baking soda, milk, vinegar, or citric acid do. Some just change the pH to acidic while others make it more alkaline. Going either direction can prevent PM from spreading and growing.


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> 1 gram of potassium silicate in a gallon of water as a foliar will stop PM in it's tracks. I've been using it this year in my garden and plants like cucumbers, squash, pumpkins, etc... that always got hit really bad have only had a couple small patches that went away after the potassium silicate foliar. I did add some sesame oil with a couple sprays as an insecticide which got rid of bugs on my kale. And even though it has antifungal properties I don't think it's needed for the control of PM. It changes the pH so significantly that PM can not grow. Changing the pH is what remedies like baking soda, milk, vinegar, or citric acid do. Some just change the pH to acidic while others make it more alkaline. Going either direction can prevent PM from spreading and growing.


Ok it's way past 4:20 this afternoon, and I got a Hopps buzz also. So 


xtsho said:


> 1 gram of potassium silicate in a gallon of water as a foliar will stop PM in it's tracks. I've been using it this year in my garden and plants like cucumbers, squash, pumpkins, etc... that always got hit really bad have only had a couple small patches that went away after the potassium silicate foliar. I did add some sesame oil with a couple sprays as an insecticide which got rid of bugs on my kale. And even though it has antifungal properties I don't think it's needed for the control of PM. It changes the pH so significantly that PM can not grow. Changing the pH is what remedies like baking soda, milk, vinegar, or citric acid do. Some just change the pH to acidic while others make it more alkaline. Going either direction can prevent PM from spreading and growing.


Ok it's way past 4:20 this afternoon, and I got a Hopps buzz also. So potassium silicate with sesame oil will knockout PM?? Where to find potassium silicate, any household product's. Just trying to keep it simple.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello revegers!! I’ve always taken clones 3-4 weeks into flower, so been around a lot of reveg clones. Somehow I messed up and forgot to take some clones off a prized family strain jazz. This girl is a reveg, days from harvest and in a 30 gallon no till style pot. Very little defoliation( I take the sucker branches post stretch, but leave most sugar leaves). What can I do to make her reveg. How much do I leave? 24 h light? Any help or ideas are appreciated as she gets harvested any day.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Ok it's way past 4:20 this afternoon, and I got a Hopps buzz also. So
> 
> Ok it's way past 4:20 this afternoon, and I got a Hopps buzz also. So potassium silicate with sesame oil will knockout PM?? Where to find potassium silicate, any household product's. Just trying to keep it simple.


Silica blast or any other silica supplement. Also potassium bicarbonate (I buy it on Amazon) works wonders and is incredibly cheap. You can even tank mix it with the the silica and/or isopropyl alcohol (to kill bugs) without any extra residue.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

And now for an update on the I.G. Cush reveg- 
Almost done! I love the spiraling.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> And now for an update on the I.G. Cush reveg- View attachment 4698895View attachment 4698900View attachment 4698905
> Almost done! I love the spiraling.


That's a pretty gnar whale horn. Hope it makes it to unicorn status.


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's a pretty gnar whale horn. Hope it makes it to unicorn status.


Lol that's great. I almost commented on how freakishly long his colas are also. Lol. It's beautiful any way ya look at it though  Good job @JimmiP


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Stackers are pretty. Wish I was able to reveg mine.


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 29, 2020)

Well is almost October so here are my reveged gas mask. It's been a rough last few weeks with PM and now boytritis. I'm having to chop a couple bud rots off of each plant every morning now. But I guess that's all part of going native with your girls,


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Lol that's great. I almost commented on how freakishly long his colas are also. Lol. It's beautiful any way ya look at it though  Good job @JimmiP


Thank you guys. That I.G. cush was a wierd/nice one the first time around too. It's a Green Cush cross with an Unknown father. I would guess that it was a nanner someone didn't catch. But in the end who knows. I had four seeds that were good and got four different phenos. Two of them were super earthy, and spicy al.ost to the point of skunk puss. And two were earth and spicy with a lot of citrus scent and slightly skunky. This was my favorite one so I kept it.
The reasons they got so long were, that there were just a bunch of vertical branching after the reveg and she was the smallest plant going in and furthest north in the hoop house. So she had to compete with the other four plants for space and light. And they have not made it easy for her to get either.

In this photo you can see the "gnar whale horn" in the near right. And soooo,,, to the south she has a bunch of competitors vying for space. Lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Thank you guys. That I.G. cush was a wierd/nice one the first time around too. It's a Green Cush cross with an Unknown father. I would guess that it was a nanner someone didn't catch. But in the end who knows. I had four seeds that were good and got four different phenos. Two of them were super earthy, and spicy al.ost to the point of skunk puss. And two were earth and spicy with a lot of citrus scent and slightly skunky. This was my favorite one so I kept it.
> The reasons they got so long were, that there were just a bunch of vertical branching after the reveg and she was the smallest plant going in and furthest north in the hoop house. So she had to compete with the other four plants for space and light. And they have not made it easy for her to get either.
> 
> In this photo you can see the "gnar whale horn" in the near right. And soooo,,, to the south she has a bunch of competitors vying for space. Lol. View attachment 4699173


Ain't that the truth. Them northern girls gotta be scrappers. Mine a pretty fluffy as well. The horn thing was a term of endearment. Rhino horn or gnar whale.. BEAUTIFUL WORKS OF ART.


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 29, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Thank you guys. That I.G. cush was a wierd/nice one the first time around too. It's a Green Cush cross with an Unknown father. I would guess that it was a nanner someone didn't catch. But in the end who knows. I had four seeds that were good and got four different phenos. Two of them were super earthy, and spicy al.ost to the point of skunk puss. And two were earth and spicy with a lot of citrus scent and slightly skunky. This was my favorite one so I kept it.
> The reasons they got so long were, that there were just a bunch of vertical branching after the reveg and she was the smallest plant going in and furthest north in the hoop house. So she had to compete with the other four plants for space and light. And they have not made it easy for her to get either.
> 
> In this photo you can see the "gnar whale horn" in the near right. And soooo,,, to the south she has a bunch of competitors vying for space. Lol. View attachment 4699173


Man I need a Hoop house like that. As soon as funds allow though!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Man I need a Hoop house like that. As soon as funds allow though!


Guy at the end of my street replaced his fancy shelter logic carport this spring. Better frame than mine laying next to the new one all summer. Probably cheap. Wish I had room.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Man I need a Hoop house like that. As soon as funds allow though!


I used dwv PVC and lumber for the frame. Screened the ends and lower sides for bugs. Reinforced the walls with chicken wire (to keep meth heads out and cats from scratching through the screen). All of which was pretty inexpensive. 

The plastic, lock channel and wiggle wire were the most expensive parts at around $358.00 delivery included. 

A person could buy all of the parts over time throughout the winter without spending much at one time. It doesn't need to be finished until June anyway. That's how I did it. 

I hope everyone who wants to build one finds out that it's not that hard and costs less than you would think. And there is also the benefits of keeping your plants out of the rain. And it also limits the amount of exposure to pests. 

I even covered my screened areas with weed barrier to keep most particulates (such as all the freaking hemp pollen!!! Jeeeezsch!) Out of the place and so far so good in "Parts Unknown!", no seeds to be seen forming. 

However, if I could go back and do anything on the hoop house differently, it would be one thing- MAKE IT BIGGER!!!! Because it's so full now it gets hard to move around in there without getting sticky. 
I mean, after walking through there, I could probably roll up quite a bit of hash off of my arms. I just don't like the idea of the taste of hash mixed in with burnt arm hair. Lol.

But anyway, build away my friends! Your plants will thank you for it. Just think of all the grass that wont get wasted by bud rot or broken and even killed by wind and hail damage. That alone could pay for a large part (if not all) of the build. 
Good luck friend!


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 29, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> I used dwv PVC and lumber for the frame. Screened the ends and lower sides for bugs. Reinforced the walls with chicken wire (to keep meth heads out and cats from scratching through the screen). All of which was pretty inexpensive.
> 
> The plastic, lock channel and wiggle wire were the most expensive parts at around $358.00 delivery included.
> 
> ...


Right on Brother, yeah I really want at least a 15×20 greenhouse some how for next summer. I am sick n tired of growing killer plants into October, just too have my prized buds ruined. Thank You for the plans. It doesn't seem as expensive as I thought at first. But I Straight Up am light deprivation on my plants starting july 7th of next summer. The humidity n rain just is not codusive for a aunatural native grow in my backyard apparently. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Right on Brother, yeah I really want at least a 15×20 greenhouse some how for next summer. I am sick n tired of growing killer plants into October, just too have my prized buds ruined. Thank You for the plans. It doesn't seem as expensive as I thought at first. But I Straight Up am light deprivation on my plants starting july 7th of next summer. The humidity n rain just is not codusive for a aunatural native grow in my backyard apparently. LOL.


The new house totally messed me up. Now that I know. Look out. I got from Sept 1st till mid April to veg upto 4 over winter. And I have rolls of landscape fabric to run dep. A tarp should be cheap too. I'm down with the houses.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Right on Brother, yeah I really want at least a 15×20 greenhouse some how for next summer. I am sick n tired of growing killer plants into October, just too have my prized buds ruined. Thank You for the plans. It doesn't seem as expensive as I thought at first. But I Straight Up am light deprivation on my plants starting july 7th of next summer. The humidity n rain just is not codusive for a aunatural native grow in my backyard apparently. LOL.


I had to buy a $150 5000cfm pedestal fan to just meet air flow requirements. Make sure you engineer ventilation in.


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I had to buy a $150 5000cfm pedestal fan to just meet air flow requirements. Make sure you engineer ventilation in.


And that's what shys me away from the building of a simple but effective hoop house. Is I guess I think I need a black/white light dep. Cover, Then all the pvc, and base boards, But.. I will find A way to light dep my plants next summer. Cropping on error bouts September 10th. Wish me luck peeps, Because Bud Rot Sucks..  Here's some of my summer light dep buds been cured about 3 weeks now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Luck and any help I can offer. I'm school of hard knocks and poverty certified. Intuition filled my wallet for too long.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I had to buy a $150 5000cfm pedestal fan to just meet air flow requirements. Make sure you engineer ventilation in.


Right on! I just thought about mentioning that and picked up my phone to see you had. 
Lots of fans,,, blowing all over. And exhaust fans at the peak on each end. Helps to screw with the pests and helps blend out hot spots. Also, roll up sides really help the air flow.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

Oooh! I just thought of something useful. I am friends with our local greenhouse owners. And I have talked extensively with people there for years about many different plants and gardening styles. They have lots of great information to share about plants and as it turns out,,, greenhouses. So, I was talking to one of them about building this thing. He gave me advice about plastic, lock channels and wiggle wire and AIRFLOW! He even gave me his catalogues for companies he buys from.
Plus while you're there you can take the time to really look at the structure of their hoop houses and green houses. It'll help you visualize the way you want to do it. At least it really helped me.
After I decided what company I was getting my plastic from, I went back to talk to him about it. I told him the roof skin I chose and that I was going to use cheap clear six mill just on the end walls during late fall. That's when he told me the useful thing I mentioned at the beginning. (Not that all the other ways they helped me weren't useful) but he told me that commercial greenhouses buy their plastic material in bulk and usually have short rolls they might part with. Then he gave me enough (for free mind you, [I love this cat]) to do the end walls.
So go make friends (if you haven't already) with your local greenhouse people. Lol. Sorry, that was longer than it needed to be. But I just got high on my own supply,,, it can have that effect on me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Oooh! I just thought of something useful. I am friends with our local greenhouse owners. And I have talked extensively with people there for years about many different plants and gardening styles. They have lots of great information to share about plants and as it turns out,,, greenhouses. So, I was talking to one of them about building this thing. He gave me advice about plastic, lock channels and wiggle wire and AIRFLOW! He even gave me his catalogues for companies he buys from.
> Plus while you're there you can take the time to really look at the structure of their hoop houses and green houses. It'll help you visualize the way you want to do it. At least it really helped me.
> After I decided what company I was getting my plastic from, I went back to talk to him about it. I told him the roof skin I chose and that I was going to use cheap clear six mill just on the end walls during late fall. That's when he told me the useful thing I mentioned at the beginning. (Not that all the other ways they helped me weren't useful) but he told me that commercial greenhouses buy there plastic material in bulk and usually have short rolls they might part with. Then he gave me enough (for free mind you, [I love this cat]) to do the end walls.
> So go make friends (if you haven't already) with your local greenhouse people. Lol. Sorry, that was longer than it needed to be. But I just got high on my own supply,,, it can have that effect on me.


I worked in greenhouses for years in my teens. They are a great resource for info and "scraps". I've since dumbed down most of the materials. !/2 - 3/4" PVC and connectors for frames. 5 mil contractors plastic by the 20' x 200' roll. $70. Most painters and drivit guys will sell you a partial or trade for a nice nugg. Synthetic uv resistant cord for guide wires. 16-18" stakes in place of augers. And padded hose mounting clamps for transitions to lomber or othe building material. Just add good double sided greehouse tape and some help putting it together. Built at least a dozen this way for others.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

The half inch PVC on the corners of my bed are sunk 3' into the ground. Anchor points for the removable hoops I had used for a few years. Way more solid than a frame base.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I worked in greenhouses for years in my teens. They are a great resource for info and "scraps". I've since dumbed down most of the materials. !/2 - 3/4" PVC and connectors for frames. 5 mil contractors plastic by the 20' x 200' roll. $70. Most painters and drivit guys will sell you a partial or trade for a nice nugg. Synthetic uv resistant cord for guide wires. 16-18" stakes in place of augers. And padded hose mounting clamps for transitions to lomber or othe building material. Just add good double sided greehouse tape and some help putting it together. Built at least a dozen this way for others.


Yeah that's the way my friend. I have a buddy (former roofing buddy) looking for a big sheet of fiber reinforced visquene for me. I used to have enough of that to cover two hoop houses of this size but lost track of it over the years. He will probably find me some for free though. I have him looking because I want to put a second layer over the whole thing and inflate it for the winter. I might put some cover crops on the raised beds an grow some more greens and such in there for a while after the harvest.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Yeah that's the way my friend. I have a buddy (former roofing buddy) looking for a big sheet of fiber reinforced visquene for me. I used to have enough of that to cover two hoop houses of this size but lost track of it over the years. He will probably find me some for free though. I have him looking because I want to put a second layer over the whole thing and inflate it for the winter. I might put some cover crops on the raised beds an grow some more greens and such in there for a while after the harvest.


I'm doing an inside 5 mil skin in the spring. Was a painter and have nuggs. Damn condensation is insane in my 20x 10 x9'6". Worse when I heat. 40's and wet here next 4 days. Then colder.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The half inch PVC on the corners of my bed are sunk 3' into the ground. Anchor points for the removable hoops I had used for a few years. Way more solid than a frame base.View attachment 4699291


I did much the same but used 2" PVC driven 2.5' down, for the stakes and integrated them with base and walls. The hoops are 1.5" schedual 40 dwv cellular core pvc. Because it's way more flexible than standard schedual 40. We learned that the hard way. Ouuuch!
I built it so if we ever moved I could take it apart in a day and take it with us.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm doing an inside 5 mil skin in the spring. Was a painter and have nuggs. Damn condensation is insane in my 20x 10 x9'6". Worse when I heat. 40's and wet here next 4 days. Then colder.


That's why I bought the IRAC 6 mil plastic. It has an anti condensate coating on it. So the water runs down the sides. It also retains more heat than standard plastic in the winter.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> I did much the same but used 2" PVC driven 2.5' down, for the stakes and integrated them with base and walls. The hoops are 1.5" schedual 40 dwv cellular core pvc. Because it's way more flexible than standard schedual 40. We learned that the hard way. Ouuuch!
> I built it so if we ever moved I could take it apart in a day and take it with us.


I forgot reinforcement. $1.69 Good Stuff foam in a can. Awesome rigidity when contained.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I forgot reinforcement. $1.69 Good Stuff foam in a can. Awesome rigidity when contained.


Attach a silicone airline for an aquarium to the nozzle for long sections. Blow it out of the airline when you empty the can with compressed air. Told you I was "Poverty Certified".


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I forgot reinforcement. $1.69 Good Stuff foam in a can. Awesome rigidity when contained.


We use that stuff in rockets to reinforce nose cones and airframes too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> We use that stuff in rockets to reinforce nose cones and airframes too.


Learned dem growin poly mix thingies when I built custom RC boats and sailplanes from scratch. Balsa, tissue and mono kote go poof at speed without some serious help. If people only knew what they really had around their homes. "A country boy can survive."


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Oct 7, 2020)

So this was the day before harvest on this reveg. And then what I got off of it


----------



## Oh My (Oct 16, 2020)

What Up Revegger'z, how'z it veggin? 
It's been awhile since I posted my new project but she took her own sweet time getting it together! Although no sooner than she started to get it together I started pestering with her again. 


I figured, wth, may as well get this show on the road so I clipped me branch of Stardawg, cleared a branch for attachment and went for it.


----------



## Oh My (Oct 16, 2020)

Here'z some pix of the reveg process, tis so kool....


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 17, 2020)

Well the I.G. Cush has come to the end of her journey. I will take a couple of small cuttings and see if I can get them to root and reveg again, just for fun. But her time has come. I hope what I leave behind at the trunk stays alive for a while as she is almost a year old and will be around Halloween.  
I know that, at this point the chances of a cutting rooting are pretty slim. But maybe it'll happen Good luck friends! I hope all of your plants are doing great! Happy harvest time!


----------



## Oh My (Oct 18, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Well the I.G. Cush has come to the end of her journey. I will take a couple of small cuttings and see if I can get them to root and reveg again, just for fun. But her time has come. I hope what I leave behind at the trunk stays alive for a while as she is almost a year old and will be around Halloween. View attachment 4716680View attachment 4716681View attachment 4716684View attachment 4716686View attachment 4716687View attachment 4716688View attachment 4716692
> I know that, at this point the chances of a cutting rooting are pretty slim. But maybe it'll happen Good luck friends! I hope all of your plants are doing great! Happy harvest time!


She'z beautiful, good luck...


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 29, 2020)

OK!
Fellow re-vegers, I have a confession to make... I couldn't keep doing it... she was still so pretty and almost a year old. So I left her a little longer and decided to stress her a bit more. Now she is over a year old... AND I AM DAMN GLAD I WAITED! !! LOL. I cracked over every single branch and sure enough she put on some more shine. She got prettier too ta'boot.and she does come out (the rest of the way) tomorrow morning. Here she is.
Like Mother Nature's own fireworks display!
I hope everything is going great for every single one of you!
Good luck friends!


----------



## Onextremebuzz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------

